# Need help with Fundraiser - Friend passed Away - Dad lost his job



## HighVoltage82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm reaching out to fellow electrician's for some help for my GF's friend, who passed away. He passed away suddenly on 12/6/2012, he was 28 years old. He had been in the process of trying to get into Local 98 out of Philly. His name was Brandon Lock. Unfortunately, he had failed the test & passed away before getting into the Local. His Dad, lost his job the morning he passed away & his Mom is a home maker. So unfortunately they are struggling to make ends meet. If I wasn't laid off I know I could count on the guys on my job site to get a pool going to help this family, so I'm relying on this site, to act as my job site & coworkers for now & hopefully making a dent in the fundraiser. His Mom is hoping to raise enough money to put it towards getting a head stone for Brandon's 29th Birthday which is 04/05/2013. 

http://www.giveforward.com/helpbrandonbelaidtorest

No donation is too small... All donations are welcome. You can donate right through the page using a credit card or paypal account. Your help would be really appreciated!

http://www.giveforward.com/helpbrandonbelaidtorest

Just an idea of what they're dealing with: They owe $14,000 for the Burial, as well as various medical bills from that day. The average cost of a headstone is about $1,500, but can go as high as $7,000. The Fundraiser is up to $230.00, which is amazing! But they are hoping to raise more before the Fundraiser end date on 02/06/2013 (2 months since Brandon's passing). She might extend the fundraiser again, depending on if more people start donating like last time.

Thank you so much! Let's come together & treat this as a job pool to help a family! I've been in the trade since 2000 & I've always found it amazing how much money gets raised by us guys on a job site to help a family, or for a guy that just found out he's having a baby, or to help someone diagnosed with an illness, etc. I look forward to hearing about the fundraiser going up from my GF, I'm trying to surprise her & show her how awesome us Trade guys can be when we put our minds to it & help out others who need it!

Here is the link to the fundraiser: http://www.giveforward.com/helpbrandonbelaidtorest


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

:no:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

:no: X2


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

There was this guy who wanted to become an electrician, but he died. We are trying to have a fundraiser for him. He died two months ago. 

:no::blink:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Wait, my cousin from Ethiopia wanted to be an electrician...

Request to mods .. lock this thread.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Every one has a sad story ,yet out of the blue, only one postGAME OVER...:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

rexowner said:


> Wait, my cousin from Ethiopia wanted to be an electrician...
> 
> Request to mods .. lock this thread.


 
No, no, no, get it right, Nigeria.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

This is too funny.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

While the one poster grasping at straws may be suspicious and perhaps unusual, I find the callousness of the above posts to be distasteful and shameful. Internet anonymity be damned, you should be ashamed to use the word funny in your response to this pathetic request. Grow some man hairs and if you've got nothing good to say, do what's right and stfu.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They are broke but went for a $14,000 burial?
Here, we can get a cremation for $295 including pickup. :thumbsup:

Unless he had a nice estate to pay his medical bills out of, I think maybe the creditor is kinda screwed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Founded in 2008, GiveForward is privately held and supported by an incredible group of investors and advisors including; Founder Collective, First Round Capital, New World Ventures, BulletTime Ventures, Social Leverage, AngelPool, Excelerate Labs, Firestarter Fund and an incredible group of angel investors.


 


> (2) WHO WE ARE
> GiveForward is a for-profit social enterprise headquartered in Chicago, Illinois


 
With all due respect and codolenses to the decedant, the story told is something that can be heard in any given American location

We are the only country in the civilized (_i realize the term definitional) _world who will put pictures of our sick kids on coffee cans @ quicky marts

If we want sane HC , it needs to be legislated in America

Until then you'll excuse our intolerance for parasitic orginizations arrising from lack of it

sorry

~Steve


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

wildleg said:


> While the one poster grasping at straws may be suspicious and perhaps unusual, I find the callousness of the above posts to be distasteful and shameful. Internet anonymity be damned, you should be ashamed to use the word funny in your response to this pathetic request. Grow some man hairs and if you've got nothing good to say, do what's right and stfu.


:laughing:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

It's not even for a direct family member, its a GF's friend. Get real.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Over 26,000 annual deaths for uninsured



> That makes for a rate of about 72 deaths per day, or three per hour


we gonna need a_ bigger_ forum....

~CS~


----------

